# Лечение в Израиле. Кто там лечился?



## iri (16 Янв 2010)

Кто имел опыт лечения в Израиле или обладает инфой дайте совет. Куда ехать, сколько стоит, есть ли результат и т.п.


----------



## kobi (16 Янв 2010)

Обратитесь к Доктору Попову - он там работает.aiwan


----------

